# xbox-linux compatible wcg



## Papahyooie (Jul 21, 2009)

I know this is a bit of a specialized question, but google doesnt seem to be able to tell me anything. Does anyone know of an xbox-enabled linux distro that is compatible with a WCG client? Im really not all that linux savvy beyond an end-user, and im not sure if I can just install DSL and download and install. Perhaps even someone knows of a distro that has WCG in it repositories so as to make it even easier to install? 

Reason I ask is, I have about 8 xboxes sitting in a closet, and I know they have pretty slow processors, but they are much lower power than a normal computer, as well as silent, so i want to try an experiment (if nothing else then just for the pure hell of it) to see what kind of crunching they can do. Probably not much, but why not see? 

These are original xbox's if anybody had any doubt.


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 21, 2009)

well if you can get crunching in liux and it supports the xbox processor well isnt it a tweaked celeron anyway then yeah i guess it would work

8 of them may do a bit of crunching but the power would be a lot even still


----------

